# I must be living on ancient Indian fertility ground



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I swear everything that comes in here lays an egg immediatly. Looks like the two doves are doing a little more than just keeping each other company. This place must be some kind of ancient Indian fertility site or something. 

NAB


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How many kids have you had, Nab?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, that would NOT surprise me in the least!

Also looks and sounds like the birds are healthy and happy. Just replace with dummy eggs and you won't have to worry about starting a "tribe!"  

Shi

  

Just saw you post, Pidgey...I'm sure Nab will find that VERY funny...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, how cute - you gonna let them hatch?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It will hatch I'm sure*

I couldn't take her egg away - look at that face, those little blinkie pleading eyes that say "don't take my egg away" maybe I'll get lucky and there will only be one.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I couldn't take her egg away - look at that face, those little blinkie pleading eyes that say "don't take my egg away" maybe I'll get lucky and there will only be one.

NAB *


ONE EGG???? On Indian Fertility Ground?? Oh, Nab, how SOON you forgot...bet 'cha get two...  

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'll bet there will be another tomorrow. I know what you mean about fertility ground. I replaced seven eggs this morning with dummies. YOW! For me, that is a record.

Little dove is a darling. She looks very content about producing that egg. 
And who could resist letting little dovelets hatch? Have we had any dove babies here from hatch to grown?

Margarret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How can you resist that face?  I think I may have a bit of that Indian fertile ground under my tent, too! No matter how many eggs I take away, there are so many hidey spots in there, it seems every few months another baby (or two) get past me and appear out of nowhere!  Good luck with the cute little ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great Nab, this gives us something else to look forward to - new little baby doves.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

nabisho said:


> I couldn't take her egg away - look at that face, those little blinkie pleading eyes that say "*don't take my egg away*" maybe I'll get lucky and there will only be one.


Nab, is that sung to the tune of "Take My Breath Away" out of Top Gun?

Pidgey


----------

